# Best parts suppliers



## gtocrazed (May 25, 2008)

Who are the best parts suppliers for the 66 GTO
Thanks--B


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Here`s a couple places to get restoration parts.
Original Parts Group
YearOne, Inc.
The Paddock Performance and Restoration Parts - GTO
Ames Performance Engineering, "Nation's Largest Supplier of Classic Pontiac Parts"
The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

In my order of preference,

1) The Parts Place, most of their parts are up 30% less than the other guys, same day shipping and almost everything in stock. When you call their number a real person answers the telephone.

2) Year One, priced about the same as the other vendors excluding The Parts Place, but they offer discounts up to 15% when shopping on-line. I usually receive their products within 2-4 days, excellent returns policy. It is not uncommon for some of their items to be backordered.

3) Ames Performance, Priced about the same, they do not process orders for several days and I have waited as long as a week to 2 weeks
for parts. They carry many of the hard to find items. It is not uncommon when calling Ames for their number to ring busy for hours. They have the worst on-line order process of all of the vendors.

4) OPGI takes 4 days to a week to process orders and it usually takes 7 to 12 days to receive the parts. 

5) I haven't purchased very much for The Paddock or Performance Years, I have purchased a ton of items on e-bay and have found good deals on hard to find and used items.

Good luck,


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

Performance Years, Ames & Paddock specialize in Pontiac parts and are the specialist at sourcing and manufacturing the best and most accurate Pontiac Repop parts. I have had nothing but great customer service from them and they're are usually less than Year One and the other huge guys. If you're looking for the best repop seat covers and door panels (all seat covers are not the same) Legendary Auto Interiors is the place to go.

Brian


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

whata bout seat covers for a 66 tempest split bench seat


----------



## brianberes (Aug 25, 2006)

Check with Legendary Auto Interiors if anyone does they will.

Brian


----------

